# Red devil has flakey white spots



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello everyone I need help I discovered today that my red devil has white flakes all over him. It looks like it is shedding. But i know fish don't shed. His scales ain't coming off he just has white flakes every where. What could it be and what can i do about it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It sounds like your fish is shedding his slime coat for some reason or has developed some type of fungus. Either way, a quick solution would be a water change and add some aquarium salt to the tank.

Are there any other inhabitants in the tank? Have you done any major changes to the tank lately? Has he been sick recently? Have you had your water tested lately? (A lot of lps will do this for free - so call around! It's good to have done at least once a month.) What are the temps in the tank like?

Answering a few of these questions or posting some pics may help. Even if they're not pics of YOUR fish but another fish you find on the net with similar symptoms - it may help.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

update LT?..........


----------

